# How do you go about memorizing technique names?



## AHinnebusch (Feb 5, 2004)

Hey all,
  I have since the onset of my Kenpo experience had a hard time remembering and connecting the names of techniques to the actual techniques.  It's not that I won't remember the technique in a situation, it just I have a hard time remembering what it's name is!

When you go about learning a new technique what do you do to help remember the name of a technique?

Thanks in advance,
Andrew


----------



## Rick Wade (Feb 5, 2004)

Delayed Sword 


First you execute a right block stepping back into a right neutral blah blah

then with your right sword hand shoot a chop to his neck or back of head.

In this case the Sword Hand is delayed it isn't the first thing that comes out.

so on and so forth for techniques such as alternating mace, five swords thundering hammers (me personal favorite I just have a hard time getting someone to put me in a head lock at 35 yrs old).

Thanks
Rick


----------



## dsp921 (Feb 5, 2004)

I usually just say the technique name before and after I do it during practice.  Might not be the best way, but it works for me.

-Dave


----------



## Ceicei (Feb 5, 2004)

All thhe techs names correspond with the type of attack or defense.

For example, techs with the word "storm" involves defense against club attack, techs with the word "cross" are against chokes.

think about the distinguishing movements of the techs to help you differentiate between other techs (ie. "5 swords" have several handsword strikes).

I believe there is a thread somewhere on this forum that gives the definitions of certain words used in technique names.

- Ceicei


----------



## AHinnebusch (Feb 5, 2004)

it would be great to see those definitions!


----------



## sierra don (Feb 5, 2004)

Here is a link to some definitions.......Code Words In Technique Names 


sd


----------



## Rick Wade (Feb 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AHinnebusch _
> *it would be great to see those definitions! *



Ed Parkers Encyclopedia of Kenpo


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 5, 2004)

I always teach my people that the name of the technique is synonymous with the movement. (In Tracys) It helps me, as it does them.:asian:


----------



## Big Pat (Feb 5, 2004)

Years ago under the 32 technique system I made flash cards [Bound 4x6 inch]. I recently made some for the IKCA techniques-they work great for me. Be creative and write you own explanations.

EKP RIP
Big Pat :asian:


----------



## AHinnebusch (Feb 6, 2004)

Yes Flash cards are great!  What I have been doing is saying the technique just before I do it each time and taking flashcards on my commute into work each day.  It seems to be helping a great deal!


----------



## Seig (Feb 7, 2004)

Most of the technique names are an analogy of some sort.  They describe a part of the technique or part of the attack. Ie. Crossing Talon-Cross wrist grab.  A talon is a wrist grab.  Storm is a club attack, lance is a knife attack, rod is a gun attack.  Once you start to decipher these, your instructor should help, then they get easier.


----------



## Nick Ellerton (Feb 22, 2004)

i found that whilst learning the techniques to actually do them in the order of the sylabis, and then when the name fits the technique (in ur head of course) then you will have no probs remembering the technique, but this is just me =o)


cheers


----------



## Thesemindz (Feb 22, 2004)

I haven't really had a problem. Except when I hadn't been practicing for a while and I couldn't remember any of the techniques. What seems to work for most of the people I know is flash cards. Usually with the name on one side and the tech. written out on the other. Having someone call out random techniques for you to perform seems to really help develop the ability to recall techs. on the fly. 

-Rob


----------



## dubljay (Jun 16, 2004)

It was a little difficult early on, however once I became familiar with Kenpo terminology memorization was no longer necesary, the way the techniques are named I am able to easily figure out which techniqe is which.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jun 21, 2004)

AHinnebusch said:
			
		

> Hey all,
> I have since the onset of my Kenpo experience had a hard time remembering and connecting the names of techniques to the actual techniques. It's not that I won't remember the technique in a situation, it just I have a hard time remembering what it's name is!
> 
> When you go about learning a new technique what do you do to help remember the name of a technique?
> ...


I don't. I habitually forget them, but have the joy of rediscovering them about every 2-3 years.  I'll remember the moves, but not the names.  To me, they're "the one against a grab where you do that thing before you do that other thing...you know, the one with the funny stance change before the knee".

D.


----------



## pete (Jun 21, 2004)

> I'll remember the moves, but not the names. - Kembudo-Kai Kempoka



its probably not that you are even remembering the moves, but have internalized the art.  you're better off... things make sense and just flow.

as the song goes, that's what its all about~ 

pete


----------

